
The first obesity epidemic - robg
http://obsidianwings.blogs.com/obsidian_wings/2011/04/the-first-obesity-epidemic.html
======
jerf
Or they might have _eaten less_.

This whole insistence that the digestive system, alone and singular amongst
all the systems in the human body across all scales, is not driven by feedback
loops is utterly bizarre to me. That this position has became a sacred cow
even moreso.

Things that don't respond to feedback _don't work_.

------
Yaa101
As far as I know it works like this: The majority went obese and died out, A
small group that did not went obese took over genetically.

